# Ground Control Schutzblech für hinten



## baddriver82 (27. April 2020)

Hallo,
zur Zeit habe habe ich ein Schutzblech (Biberschwanz) an meiner Sattelstütze von SKS. Problem ist, ist es zu weit unten, schleift es am Hinterreifen. Ist es zu weit nach oben gestellt, bleibe ich mit dem Bein hängen. Die meiste Zeit hatte ich den Biberschwanz ab, da ich nur bei guten Wetter unterwegs war. Soll sich nun ändern.
Gibt es da keine anderen Möglichkeiten, die nicht zu auffällig und hoch aufbauen?
MfG
Jens


----------

